# Snowbell at ACC here in Manhattan



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

So I was cruzing craigslist this morning, and a lot of times i put in maltese as my search in the pet sections. Today I came across this beautiful 3 year old girl, named Snowbell. I am trying to get more info on her but am currently on hold with the ACC. I can't even imagine the horror this little furbaby is going through being at the city run shelter. I don't know what to do.  I have a fire in the pit of my stomach screaming at me to go see her and get her if she is still there, but then my brain is telling me just to ignore it and leave it alone. I am just at a loss with what to do. 

I have so much I have to do today, including taking Ozzie to the vet, and I could move things around, like leaving now to do my drop offs I could make it down to the ACC at 12pm and then be at the vet at 2:30pm. I am banging my head against the wall here, and still have me on HOLD! :smpullhair: 

Ok, I have decided, I am going to leave now and get all my drop offs done, and try to be at ACC by 12pm. I just re-read the post on craigslist and it was done at 11:37pm last night, so I am figuring she is still there. I will let my intuition guide me and see what happens.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: IM PRAYING YOU GET HER.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great ... go get her!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She must be terrified. Praying you get her out of there! rayer: rayer:


----------



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

I am in a cab right now on my way up to the CACC. I am still hesitant but I feel in my heart that the right thing for me to do is to at the very least go check her out. Everyone keep us in your prayers so that I can get her out of there and into a loving environment.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

rayer: rayer: that you get Snowbell!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

ok so here is what happened, we got to the CACC and asked the girl at the desk about snowbell. She looked it up on her computer and said that she was still there in the shelter. She then brought over her supervisor who began to explain to me that Snowbell is not up for adoption because they are holding her for an adoption even that they are having on Saturday. At this point I was very confused, #1 why would they put her on craigslist if she wasn't available for adoption, and #2 if someone was there wanting to adopt her why would they still continue to keep her. It was all very frustrating and aggravating. I asked if I could see her and was immediatly told NO! I would have to wait until Saturday at the adoption event. By the way this "adoption event" is happening on the sidewalk in front of a commerce bank. I kept on thinking to myself how is this at all helpful to the dogs, keeping them in cages outside in 90 degree weather. 

So right now I am very sad and frustrated. I am trying not to feel this way but I can not help it. The event on Saturday is from 12pm-4pm and the girl at the counter told me if I am to go to get there very early because Snowbell will most likely go very quickly. My main concern is that someone will adopt her and not treat her properly. The CACC does not check references, basic or vet, you fill out the form - pay the $65.00 and you are done. I am really just at a loss with the situation, i still don't get why they would hold an animal if someone capable wanted to adopt them. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

How frustrating for you. That's rediculous! To turn down a potentially great home. I hope you show up early Saturday and get her.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I would ask to speak to the highest person in charge and demand they listen. That is unacceptable.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HOW SAD  I WISH I HAD THE ANSWER.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Unbelieveable. There's a good home for this pup, and they won't let her go???? :smstarz: 
I don't get it.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't believe how stupid that is! If you adopted her that would free up another dogs chance of getting a home. You were there and ready to take her so why keep her until Saturday? I really don't understand their reasoning at all. 
Just keep looking at her picture and don't give up! She needs a good home. I agree that you should try to call someone in charge and see if you can get them to let you go ahead and take her. Whatever you do ........ GOOD LUCK!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Chances are that they are using her to draw attention to the event and to the other dogs as well. Because she's so cute there will be lots of people that will stop to take a look at the dogs.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is not like anyplace I have ever heard about!!!! You are there, she needs a home and they are going to keep her perhaps to draw attention to the Sat. adoption that they have set up. You took the time to go down there, took a cab and were very serious and you were told this~~I am sitting here shaking my head at the stupidity!!!!!! You need to call the TV station and tell them about this.......Oh I am just livid about this!!!!! Good luck, I wish that you could get this baby because you care so much....Please let us know what you decide to do~~~


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

That is truly appalling!!! I agree that they probably do want to keep her to attract a lot of people, but that is, in my mind,
bordering on criminally insane! Maybe you should try to contact one of those TV reporters, like 7 On Your Side or one of
the others. Good luck - I hope you can knock some sense into them and get that baby home with you where she belongs!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't understand why they wouldn't at least take an adoption application and still show the dog at the saturday event. She would be "adoption pending" vs. up for adoption. That way she could still be there to help draw attention to the event, but at the same time have a home. No big deal if you had to wait a few more days to take her home. This place definately does not have the welfare of the rescues as their top priority.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The only thing I can think of to try and help is contact the Humane Society of NY. My Crisse was originally from there, the CACC. Someone dropped her off at the CACC. This particular day a physcologist from the Humane Society was there, saw Crisse, checked her out, realized she was adoptable, and took her to the Humane Society. Within a month's time Crisse was spayed, had a mammary tumor removed, her teeth cleaned, I saw her picture in the NY Post and she became mine forever. Steve and I are truly blessed and I pray you will be, too!http://www.humanesocietyny.org/


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Just checking to see if there is any news about Snowbell?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am also wondering if there were any updates????


----------



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry I haven't updated, I have been upset about the whole thing. When I got to the adoption event I was told that Snowbell was not there, and they had no more information. I just really pray that she has found a loving home and is ok. I am trying to figure out what kind of action, if any, I should take. Right now I am just a little heart broken.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

QUOTE (diane&ozzie @ Jul 28 2008, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612662


> Sorry I haven't updated, I have been upset about the whole thing. When I got to the adoption event I was told that Snowbell was not there, and they had no more information. I just really pray that she has found a loving home and is ok. I am trying to figure out what kind of action, if any, I should take. Right now I am just a little heart broken.[/B]


I am so sorry to read this. How absolutely ABSURD!!!!! I do believe that I would take action. I would begin by calling the ACC and ask WTH was going on. I would make sure you ask for the head person there, and then explain that you went there to adopt Snowbell only to be told that it wasn't going to be allowed as they wanted to use her as an attractant (sp?) for this event on Saturday. You went to the event Saturday only to be told that Snowbell wasn't there and no one knew anything else. If you can't get satisfactory answers, then call the local television stations. This is one of those human interest stories that I am sure they would jump on. The pounds are always claiming to be in dire need to homes, and then to turn one away for NO REASON...

I would also demand a written statement on what their policies are for adoption. See if they have a clause regarding withholding pets specifically for adoption events. Maybe even get this prior to contacting the local television stations so that you have that much more information.

Is Snowbell still up on CL?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Diane. I just spent about 2 hours trying to speak to someone on the adoption floor of the Humane Society. I was hoping Snowbell was there, but she's not. 
xoxoxo


----------



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 29 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612912


> I'm so sorry, Diane. I just spent about 2 hours trying to speak to someone on the adoption floor of the Humane Society. I was hoping Snowbell was there, but she's not.
> xoxoxo[/B]


It's ok, there is a reason for it not happening. Thank you for trying! I am sure another little fluff will join Ozzie and I when the time is right.


----------



## maltesemomma (Jan 23, 2007)

This makes me furious!! It is hideous that ACC wouldn't let you adopt that sweet baby. It was more important to them to hold on to her for public relations purposes than to find her a good home. Quite simply, ACC wanted to use her as a "public face" to say look at the cute dogs you can adopt at ACC.


----------

